

DNA spray to catch criminals - ubasu
http://www.jantinewijnja.nl/2011/02/11/dna-spray-installed-in-my-neigborhood-amsterdam-west/

======
beej71
Seems awesomely abusable from basically all directions.

Well, except for providing exculpatory evidence, of course.

------
hammock
Wow...I have never heard of this stuff. Seems like a surveillance cam could
perform similar function without being as intrusive (i.e. actually spraying
unwashable goop on your body).

